# Termite? Is this some kind of ....



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

By any chance, can any member provide a 100% identification of this insect, from these photos? I came across 2 of them on our driveway, just outside the entrance to our garage - I was pulling old caulk out of some cracks in prep for re-caulking tomorrow.

I didn't think they were when I took the photos but now, my wife and I aren't so sure .. ive spent quite a bit of time comparing these photos I took to pics on various websites but, I still am not sure. I came across something called a "DRY WOOD TERMITE" but,mi just can't tell from my photos (lesson learned, NEXT TIME take off my scratched up project eye pro and take the time to get some really good closeups!

Anyway, I know we have members with ALL MANNER of professional and personal experience - can any of you tell from my photos?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Here are 3 more photos, from a different angle - I am really kicking myself for not getting better shots of the mouth area - all the online pics show DRY WOOD TERMITES as having pronounced pincers but, I can't quite make any pincers out in these photos I snapped ...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Update(s): 1) a Local and decades long home inspector buddy advises, "Yes, there are 3 types of termites - across the Continental US; HOWEVER; here in WNC we only have subterranean termites"; and, 2) My entomology major turned physician assistant sister is going with something called a "Rove Beetle."

Whatever they are, there is a 1.25% application of fipronil in their short-lived futures ... just as soon as I get finished with this current caulking project!


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but I am reading back some. Looks like Eastern subterranean termite
(Reticulitermes flavipes) alate that has shed its wings to me.
http://bugs.decemberized.com/index.php?ID=660


----------

